# man with crazy voice



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

try this one as well


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

commuter said:


> try this one as well


 That was really amazing!!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I couldn't believe his range, astounding 

and the guitar man, wow


----------

